# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Радиосистема Saramonic UWMIC9 RX+TX

## Kyrts Michael

В идеале. Использовал пару раз для снятия звука. 
Полный комплект.
Цена 6000грн.
Полный аналог именитого шанхайзера.
Отличное решение как альтернатива дорогим брендам, например Sennheiser EW. Звук на уровне ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОМ . 
Система ДВУХКАНАЛЬНАЯ , то есть вы можете одновременно принимать сигнал с вух передатчиков по 1 из 96 пресетных частот , разбитых на каналы А и В . 
Очень качественная передача звука, корпус металлический ( алюминий) 

Характеристики передатчика UwMic9  и TX9:

Количество каналов: 96
Тип осциллятора: PLL синтезатор
Несущие частоты: 514 MHz - 596 MHz
Reference deviation: ±5 kHz (–60 dBV, 1 kHz input)
Соотношение сигнал/шум: >70 dB
Spur suppression: -60dB
Задержка сигнала: 12 ms
Антенна: 1/4λпроволочная антенна
Аудиовход: 3.5 мм мини-джек
Reference audio input level: 60dBV (MIC input, 0 dB затухание)
Выходной уровень RF: 30mW/20mW/10mW на выбор
Искажение: 0.5% или меньше
Индикаторы: AUDIO и POWER/MUTING
Вес:260 г (без батареек)
Вольтаж: 3.0V DC (две алкалиновые батарейки LR6/AA )
Размеры: 85 x 63 x 25 мм, 171 x 63 x 25 мм с антенной
Рабочая температура: от 0 до +50°C
Температура хранения: –20°C до +55°C
Характеристики приемника UwMic10 RX10:

Количество каналов: 96
Группы каналов: A и B
Тип осцилятора: PLL синтезатор
Аудиовыход: 3.5 мм мини-джек
Антенна: 1/4λ проволочная антенна
Выходной уровень аудио: –60 dBV
Выходной уровень на наушники: 30mW (16 Ω)
Прием частот: 514 MHz - 596 MHz 
Чуствительность приема: -95dBm
Соотношение сигнал/шум: >70 dB
Задержка сигнала: 12 ms
Reference deviation: ±5 kHz(–60 dBV, 1 kHz input)
Частотная характеристика: 40 Hz до 18 kHz (+/-3dB)
Искажение: 0.5% или меньше
Spur suppression: -60dB
Затухание: 0dB до 30dB (3dB steps)
Индикаторы: RF и POWER
Вес: 270 г (без батареек)
Вольтаж: 3.0V DC (две алкалиновые батарейки LR6/AA )
Размеры: 85 x 63 x 46 мм, 171 x 63 x 46 мм вместе с антенной
Рабочая температура: от 0 °C до +50 °C
Температура хранения: –20 °C до +55

Комплектация:

Поясной передатчик TX9
Портативный приемник RX9
Всенаправленный петличный микрофон Saramonic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeqrffhDuVw

----------

